# How to Connect a Sled to My Saddle



## Bronc25

I am in need of help on figuring out how to connect my sled to my western saddle. I dont have a harness for him, so instead I am going to use my saddle. Any advice?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Umm forgive me because I don't know much about driving, but this sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## themacpack

The best, and only, advice I can offer is simply don't.


----------



## Kawonu

I don't drive, but looked into it because I considered getting minis for awhile. From what I understand, the purpose of a harness is to distribute the weight of a cart while making it easier for a horse to pull. Using your saddle would be highly inappropriate because it is simply not built to pull, but to carry. Basically, either get the right equipment or don't even think of your horse pulling anything at all. :/


----------



## Tianimalz

The only time I've ever done this, was so Indie could help me haul a big plate of wood for the fireplace up to the house (it was a cold and very snowy winter, I couldn't do it by myself.). I strapped rope to the rigging on the breast strap, and since it was uphill there was no sliding problem. But really, it isn't a good idea. I only had luck because it was, like I said, up hill and I didn't need more stop. If the sleigh where to pick up speed it would bump right into the horse and cause either a crash or a bad freak out. Either one would probably lead to the other.

So if you are actually do a lot of pulling, it'd probably be best for you to invest in a nice harness, they make some cheaper models too so you don't have to pay a ton.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike

Do you mean a true horse sled? Or are you talking about pulling someone behind you on a toboggan? Or perhaps you sitting in the toboggan?
If the first option, don't do it, you will wreck your sled/saddle/horse/self or some combination of that. 
I would also nix the last idea. If you want the horse to drive, then please invest in the proper equipment.
As far as pulling someone behind you on a toboggan while you ride, I will admit that I have done it. Safest way is for you to just hold the rope, that way you can just let go if anything goes wrong. I have in the past tied the sled to the back of the saddle, but I am blessed with a horse who tolerates that sort of nonsense, and in all honesty, I would not reccommend it. But I guess we all have things we have done in the past that we think better of when we age..
Biggest cause for upset is when the sled runs into the back of the horses' legs. They don't tend to like that..


----------



## Rascaholic

You can break a leg quickly like this. One of my friends in high school pulled her brother on a sled. They had an accident. I'm not sure what all happened to cause it, even to this day. All I know is, it was REALLY hard to pull the trigger on that lovely little mare  since none of them could stand to do it.


----------



## NorthernMama

Advice is: don't do it.


----------



## kait18

i heard from alot of drivers that it is quite the way is to use the saddle as a harness... if you have a good breast plate and everything is properly placed to distribute weight it works just the same... not saying i have done it but i have heard it from drivers...
i also would not suggest doing but just letting you know what i heard


----------



## Bob The Snob

kait18 said:


> i heard from alot of drivers that it is quite the way is to use the saddle as a harness... if you have a good breast plate and everything is properly placed to distribute weight it works just the same... not saying i have done it but i have heard it from drivers...
> i also would not suggest doing but just letting you know what i heard



I know that this is many years late... But I have successfully done this. Use a western saddle and thick breastplate, and attach a rope to your toboggan. Have two lunge lines as reins, and off you go. The only thing is that you will stop slower than your horse, so be prepared to drag a foot to slow down. Have fun!


----------



## beau159

Bob The Snob said:


> I know that this is many years late... But I have successfully done this. Use a western saddle and thick breastplate, and attach a rope to your toboggan. Have two lunge lines as reins, and off you go. The only thing is that you will stop slower than your horse, so be prepared to drag a foot to slow down. Have fun!


This thread is from 2012, if you didn't notice.


----------



## Bob The Snob

beau159 said:


> This thread is from 2012, if you didn't notice.



That's why I said "I know that this is many year late" LOL

Maybe people like me that search old stuff to find specifics will find it helpful. Or not.


----------



## horselovinguy

THREAD CLOSED


----------

